# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Новый сайт

## FLOGGER

Мой давний и хороший друг из Мадрида открыл свой сайт. Он очень просит меня дать этот адрес для общения с российскими моделистами. Там вы найдете его биографию, узнаете его интересы. Увидите фото его моделей. От себя могу сказать, что очень хороший человек, радушный, добрый. Ездит на все МАКСы, много лет вообще каждый год ездил в августе в Москву. Очень увлечен советской техникой периода ВОВ, особенно броней. Из брони, как я заметил, особенно интересуется Т-34. Каждый раз, уезжая из Москвы, увозит неподъемную сумку с нашими книгами, журналами. Словом, наш человек. Вот адрес его сайта:www.sovietmodeler.com.
Сайт на испанском и аннглийском языках.
P.S. Я там ничего не нарушил?

----------


## Nazar

В общие вопросы едем.

----------


## Холостяк

Красиво сделано!

----------


## An-Z

Сайт неплохой, но зачем снова множить миф о Ил-2Т и какое отношение к советской армии имеет "Меркава"...

----------


## FLOGGER

Я ничего не знаю об ИЛ-2Т, но я хорошо помню, что он меня спрашивал об этом, и я сводил его и с Масловым и с Петровым. И на чем там они остановились-я не знаю. Что касается "Меркавы"-то я не понял,а в чем, собственно, проблема?

----------


## An-Z

Да какие проблемы, создал себе человек сайт, пусть чудит на здоровье..

----------


## Jean-Philippe

Nice!  :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

А вот и интервью с ним:http://ost-front.ru/2010/12/11/cristobal_vergara/

----------


## ДанаИльина

Весьма не дурно

----------

